# Bonsai Tree?



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone ever grown a bonsai in their tank before? I've been doing a bit of research and it looks like a Bonsai Mangrove plant would work, however it doesn't have that distinct bonsai look to it that I am going for....

Opinions?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

-shakes head- if i asked my bf if i could have a bonsi aquatic plant hed have kittens lol


----------

